# looking for information (all sorts) about starting up a restaurant.



## Ciaranm (10 Oct 2007)

Hi,​ 
I am looking for information (all sorts) about starting up a restaurant. I am wondering if people with experience think the market is good enough for it. I have a couple of ideas of what to do but in a way am looking for guidance to a degree.​ 
I have worked in a cafe before and been a manager of a shop and office for a time too. i am in my late 20's and really want to open a restaurant as I see it as a stepping stone to the business world that I wish to persue. I am not the sort of person that can stand still for too long and I get board easily and I am looking to open a restaurant as I said as a stepping stone and I do not wish to do the 40 yrs in one place trip.​ 
All responses welcome.​ 
Thanks in advance.​


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: wanna be restaurenteur*



> *wanna be restaurenteur
> 
> * see it as a stepping stone to the business world that I wish topersue.
> 
> ...


Spell check your menus.


----------



## Ciaranm (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

I am knackered Mr spellchecker. Looking for advice about restaurant, not spelling. But thanks anyway


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*



Ciaranm said:


> i am in my late 20's and really want to open a restaurant...


(i) well logic tells me late 20s is very young, so experience may be an issue here. (And savings too!(?))


Ciaranm said:


> ...I get board easily and I am looking to open a restaurant


(ii) I hope this career attempt/movement will not be motivated by boredom? 
(iii) Very expensive to do it without partner(s)


----------



## espiral (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

Hi,

I think you should belive what you want to do, it wont work if you are only doing something to spend your time, but if you belive that it will work and you know "how to do it", and you "money", go for it. But my advice is to get information in your local Enterprise Board, they are great giving advices. 

Best of luck in your adventure!


----------



## espiral (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

sorry I meant to say: and you have "money"


----------



## Ciaranm (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

Thanks for all the info.

I am not motivated by boredum but by wanting to start a business as I find it interesting and not what i am doing now. I have got equity in my property, a rented one that i bought as an investment a couple of years ago. I was sick for quite some time over the past few years which i have overcome and wish to progress on as i feel i have been delayed with the illness. I am wondering, because I do feel a bit of an uneasy undercurrent in the market, if infact now is a good time to start a restaurant as i do not wish to push it and start on a bad foot.

*Sn@kebite*

 I am thinking of a partnership. I think it is the only way to start as I think it is the best learning curve. Also sharing the responsabilities leaves you time to really learn your job properly

Maybe I am being a bit over analytical but advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bronte (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

I don't think late 20's is young for this.  The best start really young.  But I think that there is a high percentage failure in the start a restaurant game......... or the start a business game......  But if you never try you will never know...... As for a good time to start....... how long is a piece of string?    Love the 'restaurant' show on ITV at the moment with Raymond le Blanc, if you have a passion like him you won't fail.........Best of luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Bob the slob (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

I wouldnt jump into starting a restaurant unless I had extensive experience in running one.  Maybe try and get a job in the industry.  A cafe is fine and dandy but a restaurant is going to be completely different to run.  Would require much more precision and execution.  I would say get more experience before setting up your business.


----------



## Ciaranm (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*



Bob the slob said:


> I wouldnt jump into starting a restaurant unless I had extensive experience in running one. Maybe try and get a job in the industry. A cafe is fine and dandy but a restaurant is going to be completely different to run. Would require much more precision and execution. I would say get more experience before setting up your business.


 

This is why i would go with a partnership as I would learn from them and they would learn from me. I am more a hands on person.

In saying all that i was going to ask someone if i could shadow them for a few months before i was to open a place. this would give me a great insight to the running of the business and might open a few windows if not doors. I think this is a better idea then getting a jobin a restaurant. Maybe. As I am in an office situation now I would have to get into the routine of the restaurant industry.


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

I don't want to be too negative but I think you would be crazy to try to run a restaurant unless you have worked in one previously for a reasonable length of time. Learning on the job is a very risky way to run any business and very definitely so for a restaurant. Most restaurants lose money in their first 1-2 years of operation and only those that manage to survive in the long term end up being profitable.


----------



## Boylers (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

I agree with ubiquitous. You really should have a passion and knowledge of food and/or a great knowledge of business. A partnership is great but it really should bring together both of these qualities. You say you are hands on - but hands on what exactly? You haven't said exactly what type of restaurant you wish to open or what experience you are bringing to the table.


----------



## Ciaranm (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

Well i have the passion for business.  I would be bringing my experience from running shop and offices and also my sales experience. It would really be achieving something i have wanted for ever. But as I said, it is a step up the ladder for me. I hav egot management experience and  want to further myself in a field I want to be in. I have not worked in restaurants in the last few yrs as I was unable to dueto an illness and now that its nearly gone i dont want to mess about and waste time. I love a challenge and I have so many ideas for restaurants. Hard work is not a problem for me and either is smart work. 

In terms of the type of restaurant i want to open a bar grill type. I have the location in mind and A possable investor too if needs be. My businsess plan is not full but in the making. It is not rocket science and in reality eeds the effort the smarts and support. apart from the financial subjects. my partner will be bringing influences in food (as I will too) Also contacts, business too and more. 

Sorry but in work and dont have a lot of time so sorry if this is a bit messy


----------



## Vanilla (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

You say this restaurant idea is just a stepping stone into the world of business for you. What exactly do you envisage your next step to be, or what is your end game here? What kind of business is the dream?


----------



## Ciaranm (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

I would see my first restaurant as the begining step odvously and then build on that. i would like to get into the hotel business also but later on down the line, and also the shipping industry as i believe it to be a profoitable industry (this is when i mae money ). Also bars would be a big want for me too. i do not have any limits as to where i want to go and neither do i have any limits as to how much i would put in time and energy wise. I am no multi million Euro man yet!!. 

To be honest i find it a bit unusual to post on a site about this because no one knows me. I am doing so just to tipple in and see what a general experienced view and avice about my ideas and ambition is.


----------



## Bob the slob (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

You seem to be very sure that you are able to run this restaurant.  I think you should read the "New Business Road Test" and see what that brings up.  While you might be able to run an office and a shop, a restaurant is a different industry altogether and there is probably a fundamental flaw in your plan that you havent even thought about.

Shadowing someone is a good idea but it wouldnt give you a good feel of what its like to work in that position as you would only be a shadow as the responsibility wouldnt be on your shoulders.


----------



## Ciaranm (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

Ok so i will be on the hunt for an assistant manager or managers position for about 6 months in a good, relavent restaurant. Then move to open mine! better get it going


----------



## Ciaranm (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*



Bob the slob said:


> You seem to be very sure that you are able to run this restaurant. I think you should read the "New Business Road Test" and see what that brings up. While you might be able to run an office and a shop, a restaurant is a different industry altogether and there is probably a fundamental flaw in your plan that you havent even thought about.
> 
> Shadowing someone is a good idea but it wouldnt give you a good feel of what its like to work in that position as you would only be a shadow as the responsibility wouldnt be on your shoulders.


 

Do you work in the industry?


----------



## Bob the slob (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

No I used to work in it tho and I know a lot of people that still do.  You might think that management experience will carry you through but I think you are being a bit niave.  The best way to start up a Business is to get extensive experience in that industry so I think you would be mad to just jump straight into it.  Its a recipe for disaster I think.   Read that book I told you about "The New Business Road Test" its really good and lets you see some potential problems before you start to invest your money into it and also give you tools to test you Business Plan and find and flaws that you might not otherwise see.


----------



## Ciaranm (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

thanks Bob i will read the book. And thanks everyone else for the help. need to get my skates on by the look of things


----------



## Zacchaeus (21 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*

I too am in the same boat (looking to open a restaurant). I think you should go for it. You will soon run into problems though, which will in turn help you figure out if this is really what you want or had thought it was going to be like. Do you have your location picked out? Do you know how much you'll need to get started? Have you worked out your break even point? I think getting a part time job in the industry would be advisable but the best way to learn is by making mistakes! Obviously try and avoid these in the first place but some are inevitable. As long as you are doing it for the right reasons (primarily to make money). I think the reason for the high failure rate (which is actually something of a myth) is that people get in to the business of a coffee shop/sandwich bar/restaurant thinking that just because they eat out all the time or know a few people in the business, they could do it as well as the next person. Also there is something of a romantic notion about owning your own place, especially a pub or restaurant. Another big problem is the fact that most successful places are just that because of the owner. No one is going to be as committed to your business as YOU. This leads to the problem that when you’re sick of working late nights and weekends in a high pressure environment, your business usually takes a step back in profit as you try to step back from it. Have you looked into a franchise?? This is a much safer way to enter the market and would give you great experience in the running of your own place. Also it is much easier to step away from (if you wanted to pursue your hotel or shipping dreams) as they are run on a strict set of guide lines and rules. I could talk endlessly on this topic but feel I should leave it there for the moment. Hope this is helpful and good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## extopia (21 Oct 2007)

On the plus side, Ireland is crying out for good food and good service at a fair price. The standard out there at the moment is incredibly poor, in my opinion. If you can crack that, the punters will come flocking to your doors.


----------



## Ciaranm (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Restaurant advice*



Zacchaeus said:


> I too am in the same boat (looking to open a restaurant). I think you should go for it. You will soon run into problems though, which will in turn help you figure out if this is really what you want or had thought it was going to be like. Do you have your location picked out? Do you know how much you'll need to get started? Have you worked out your break even point? I think getting a part time job in the industry would be advisable but the best way to learn is by making mistakes! Obviously try and avoid these in the first place but some are inevitable. As long as you are doing it for the right reasons (primarily to make money). I think the reason for the high failure rate (which is actually something of a myth) is that people get in to the business of a coffee shop/sandwich bar/restaurant thinking that just because they eat out all the time or know a few people in the business, they could do it as well as the next person. Also there is something of a romantic notion about owning your own place, especially a pub or restaurant. Another big problem is the fact that most successful places are just that because of the owner. No one is going to be as committed to your business as YOU. This leads to the problem that when you’re sick of working late nights and weekends in a high pressure environment, your business usually takes a step back in profit as you try to step back from it. Have you looked into a franchise?? This is a much safer way to enter the market and would give you great experience in the running of your own place. Also it is much easier to step away from (if you wanted to pursue your hotel or shipping dreams) as they are run on a strict set of guide lines and rules. I could talk endlessly on this topic but feel I should leave it there for the moment. Hope this is helpful and good luck with what ever you do.


 

thanks for the advice. It is nice to get a positive reply, not that there was a big negative one, but I am of the opinion that you learn by mistakes. when I was in the coffee shop it was hard work. Demanding times etc so i understand what hard work is, believe me as i have been in very demanding positions. I was going to take a franchise from a very well established sandwich / cafe company but found them difficult, asking for too much and also after meeting with them and having numerous calls and contact with the same person in the company they didnt even remember me when I wanted to persue a couple of months later so i told them where to go in no uncertain terms. i am looking at the moment to possably buy an existing business with existing cash flow so I can hit the ground running. I am not opposed to starting a fresh and do have ideas of where I want to go.

with regard to capitol, I have some but will need a small investment too. 

i am prob going to go into a partnership as this gives some flexability to push the business on and branch out or start new ventures. It also gives you the option to be bought out if you want to leave to do other things and also It is a great way to generate ideas and learn new things.

please excuse any spelling mistakes. in a hurry


----------

